# Rams and shrimp



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

Is it true that German rams eat cherry and Amano shrimp?


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

yes. i watched it happen. i would suggest something bigger like amanos.


----------



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

*rams and shrimp*

thanks. I'd rather have the cherry and amano shrimp. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The Ram's _might_ even go after Amanos.

You could always set up a smaller tank just for CR's if you want them. They make for a really lively tank when they don't have to worry about being food.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I had 3 ghost shrimp in with 2 bolivian rams, they still survived. I think that you if you feed your fish on a daily basis, they'll just ignore the little creatures.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In the past I have kept Golden & German blue rams with Amanos with no problems, never tried it with Cherrys.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I just added cherry shrimp to my tank with Apistogramma's and I think the color red screams out food... I had one shrimp die of shock within 10 mins of being attacked by an Apisto, lets hope the others survive


----------



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

thanks to all.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I kept CR's and Amanos with my pair of Rams and didn't seem to have any problems. The Rams occasionally chased the shrimp, but the shrimp always seemed to be faster than the Rams. Then again, as fast as the CR's breed, it would be hard to tell if any were missing 

I do think the key may be keeping your fish well fed.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

you have to remember that ghost shrimp have pinchers, and the algae eating shrimp don't. tried to mix them one time. the ghosts are very aggressive, and i guess territorial when it comes to other shrimp. was not pretty. but the ghosts can also defend themselves against the rams so their ability to survive is heightened. but i do have two cherries left in my 30 with the bolivians. you could always get the "extra large" amanos. bought some today that are as long as my thumb!!!! never saw them that big.

here is an idea. if you buy the rams and shrimp at the same time with both being introduced at the same time, maybe they are kinda on a even keel going in. also, make sure you get large shrimp and not so large rams. JMHO.


----------

